#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Mεταπτυχιακό στο Ε.Μ.Π ή εξωτερικο/ Κατακτηριες στο Ε.Μ.Π

## alex7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις οι οποίες είναι αρκετές αλλα πολύ σημαντικές γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Είμαι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του Τ.Ε.Ι Πειραιά και επειδή όπως οι περισσότεροι που βγαίνουμε απο τέτοιες σχολές δεν βρίσκουμε δουλειά και γι αυτό ψαχνόμαστε για μια αναβάθμιση των σπουδών μας για περισσότερες επαγγελματικές προοπτικές, θα ήθελα να θέσω τις εξής ερωτήσεις :

1) Σε ότι αφορά τα Μεταπτυχιακά: Στην Ελλάδα μπορώ να βρώ κάτι ώστε να μου αναβαθμίσει πραγματικά το πτυχίο μου; Σε ποια εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα και με τι κόστος; Απόφοιτοι των Τ.Ε.Ι μπορούν να μπουν στα μεταπτυχιακά του πολυτεχνείου; Στο εξωτερικό σε ποιές χώρες παίρνουν περισσότερο αποφοίτους Τ.Ε.Ι απο εδώ και ποιά είναι τα κόστη;

2) Αξιζει να δώσω για κατατακτήριες (να ξεκαθαρίσω είμαι στα 23 μου) για το τμημα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών στο Πολυτεχνείο εάν πραγματι δεν βρω κάποιο πολυ καλό μεταπτυχιακό;

3) Απο τις σχολές του πολυτεχνείου μ αρέσει πολύ και η σχολή των Αγρονόμων και Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών και σκέφτομαι για κατατακτήριες και για εκεί (περισσότερο απο τους Πολιτικούς μπορώ να πώ). Αξίζει σαν σχολή και συνδεέται με την προηγούμενη που έχω τελειώσει;

Αναμένω τις απαντήσεις-συμβουλές σας και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Pappos

1) Δεν γνωρίζω για άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, αλλά στην Γερμανία το Πτυχίο του Πολ. Μηχανικού ΤΕ αναγνωρίζεται ως B.Sc. Επίσης αν έχεις κάνει μαθήματα στην σχολή σου που υπάρχουν στον M.Sc. και η ύλη καλύπτεται στα αναγνωρίζουν και αυτά στο M.Sc. To κόστος διαφέρει από Πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά συνήθως κυμαίνεται ανάμεσα στα 300¤ το εξάμηνο για κάρτα εισητηρίου και λοιπά έξοδα για το Πανεπιστήμιο. 

2) Αν βρεις μεταπτυχιακό καθαρά δομοστατικής καυεύθυνσης τότε δεν έχει νόημα να δώσεις κατατακτήριες. Στην Γερμανία το M.Sc. έχει διάρκεια 2 χρόνια και το σύνολο των μαθημάτων είναι 17-19 (120ECTS) ανάλογα το μεταπτυχιακό και την σχολή. 

3) Δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

1) 


> Στην Ελλάδα μπορώ να βρώ κάτι ώστε να μου αναβαθμίσει πραγματικά το πτυχίο μου;


 Υπάρχουν πολλά μεταπτυχιακά στην Ελλάδα, *δωρεάν* π.χ. ΕΜΠ, ΑΠΘ κ.ά. και με δίδακτρα π.χ. στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (5*700¤=*3.500¤*).
Όλα "αναβαθμίζουν" το πτυχίο σου, τουλάχιστον αν επιθυμείς να εργαστείς στο Δημόσιο. Για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι επίσης χρήσιμα αλλά για ποιες δουλειές; Όχι πάντως για επιβλέψεις σε εργοτάξια ιδιωτικών έργων, για δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων και για έκδοση ΠΕΑ.




> Απόφοιτοι των Τ.Ε.Ι μπορούν να μπουν στα μεταπτυχιακά του πολυτεχνείου;


Δεν απαγορεύεται αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι εύκολο. Λίγες οι θέσεις, πολλοί οι υποψήφιοι που έχουν τελειώσει το ΕΜΠ άρα έχουν ανώτερες σπουδές από κάποιον που αποφοίτησε από ΤΕΙ, άρα προφανώς έχουν υψηλότερες πιθανότητες να επιλεγούν. Θα έλεγα ότι όχι μόνο πρέπει να έχεις τελειώσει το ΕΜΠ ή άλλο πανεπιστήμιο/πολυτεχνείο αλλά πρέπει να έχεις και υψηλό βαθμό.

2) 


> Αξιζει να δώσω για κατατακτήριες


Εξαρτάται ποιοι είναι οι στόχοι σου. Πού, δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό τομέα, Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό και σε ποιο πόστο θέλεις ακριβώς να δουλέψεις;

3) Όλες οι πολυτεχνικές σχολές έχουν συγγένεια έχουν κάποιες ακόμη μεγαλύτερη. Οι Τοπογράφοι και οι Πολιτικοί είναι πολύ κοντά σε κάποια θέματα, δύο από τις τέσσερις κατευθύνσεις στο ΑΠΘ, οδοποιίας και υδραυλικής είναι κοινές.
Οι δομοστατικοί των ΤΕΙ έχουν λιγότερα κοινά από τους έργων υποδομής των ΤΕΙ με τους τοπογράφους.

----------


## alex7

Καλησπέρα και σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός η ιδέα να κάνω κατατακτήριες και ειδικά στο τμήμα των Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών, έρχεται όλο και πιο πολύ στο μυαλό μου. Το σκεπτικό μου είναι οτι μ αρέσει σαν επάγγλεμα και σαν σχολή, απ όσο έχω δεί και έχω ακούσει όλο και κάποια δουλειά (είτε μικρή είτε μεγάλη) θα έχεις. Επιπλέον απο την σχολή που αποφοιτώ δεν έχω και πολλές ευκαιρίες για δουλειά ( βασικά είτε απο πολυτεχνείο ειτε απο ΤΕΙ δύσκολο να βρεις) άρα σκέφτομαι μήπως σε 4-5 χρόνια είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα και θα έχω γενικά περισσότερες ευκαιρίες τοτε. Επίσης θα είναι και μία αναβάθμιση των σπουδών μου. Και επίσης σαν Πολ.Μηχανικός δομοστατικός δεν μ αρέσει και τόσο και θα ήθελα ν ασχοληθώ με την Τοπογραφία (αυτο σε απαντηση μετα ερωτηση που μου κανατε).
Σε ότι αφορά τα μεταπτυχιακά, στην Ελλάδα λίγο δύσκολο να με πάρουν κάπου γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός είναι τεράστιος και επίσης δέν έχω και καλό βαθμό πτυχίου. Για εξωτερικό, θα μου προτείνατε εάν είχα την δυνατότητα να πάω;
Θα ήθελα να δουλέψω είτε σε εταιρία είτε σαν ελεύθερος επ. για να αποκτήσω και καποια εμπειρία.
Σε γενικές γραμμές τι θα μου προτείνατε τι θα κάνατε εσείς στην θέση μου ή γενικά εφόσον είστε και στο χώρο αυτην την περίοδο, ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή ;(για εσάς βέβαια).

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Pappos

Για εξωτερικό στο προτείνω και είναι και πολύ καλή ευκαιρία και για το βιογραφικό σου. Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα έργα πάσης φύσεως.
Συγκεκριμένα εγώ τελείωσα το πολυτεχνείο εδώ στην Γερμανία αφού είχα έρθει από Ελλάδα και έψαχνα παράλληλα για εργασία. Δηλαδή βρήκα δουλειά και παράλληλα τελείωσα και το M.Sc.
Μετά τα γνωστά (εγγραφή στο Γερμανικό επιμελητήριο Μηχανικών, εγγραφή στην Γερμαική Ένωση Μηχανικών VDI κ.τ.λ.).
Στην θέση σου επειδή απλά το αντικείμενο του Πολ. Μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα δεν υφίσταται (δεν υπαρχουν έργα δηλαδή) και εφόσoν οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι, θα έφευγα εξωτερικό, θα έκανα το M.Sc. και θα αποκτούσα εμπειρία στα εκεί μεγάλα και σοβαρά έργα.

*Επίσης να σημειώσω στο εξωτερικό δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κάποιος που είναι Πολ. Μηχανικός ΤΕ να μην τον δεχτούν για M.Sc. σε πολυτεχνείο*. Βλέπεις εκεί υπάρχει επίπεδο και εννοώ πραγματικό ακαδημαϊκό επίπεδο και όχι τριτοκοσμικό όπως στο Ελλαδιστάν.

*Επαναλαμβάνω οι κατατακτήριες είναι άχρηστες (κάνεις σχεδόν το 70% από ότι έκανες στην σχολή σου των 4 ετών). Νόημα έχει να βρεις κάποιο M.Sc που πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει.
Για παράδειγμα στην Γερμανία αλλά και άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά διαφορετικά M.Sc για την επιστήμη του Πολ. Μηχανικού.*

----------

